# full body workout opinions



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

I am now going to be training just once a week due to time constraints and doing another sport

Do you think this is too many exercises for one full body workout??

Squats 3 sets (4-6reps)

Pull ups 3 sets (4-6reps)

Bench press 3 sets (4-6reps)

Rows 3 sets (4-6reps)

Peck deck (3x12,10,8

Seated rows 3 sets (4-6reps)

Curls 3x12

Tricep extensions 3x12

Is this too many compounds in one workout do you think?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

james_benjamin said:


> I am now going to be training just once a week due to time constraints and doing another sport
> 
> Do you think this is too many exercises for one full body workout??
> 
> ...


More experienced people than me can answer you and going by ur pic you have been doing this alot longer tjan me.

I do full body workouts and i find it depends what i do in what order. Eg if i dont do pull ups as my 1st exercise i cant do them. I only do curls and tricep exercise if i have nakered my big muscle groups. By that time my arms have had a good workout already.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Too many things altogether..

Squats

Deadlifts

Shoulder press

Bench

That would be 3 x 10 reps as heavy as you can. Then week after start on next exersice down etc

Until you have started on each exersice once then repeat ..


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/totalbody_training

Have a read of that mate.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Some weeks work just gets the better of my training (end up working 65+ hours sometimes) and I have no option other than to do what I call a catch-up workout at weekend. Very similar to yours (bench press, squats, rows, shoulder press, curls, dips 3-4 sets each). Whilst I tend to look at them as treading water, they are actually pretty enjoyable for a change and actually, quite often I am able to progress on weights and reps which tells me that in one week, little is actually lost, and maybe even gains can be made. Only down side is the reduction of calories burned and if I eat as I intended to eat whilst planning to train 4 times but then only manage once, I end up getting fatter.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Some good advice from flinty90 in my opinion.


----------



## david07 (Oct 14, 2013)

Exercise and healthy food are very important to improve health and fitness. Eat fresh fruits, vegetables, nuts, dairy products. Go for running, walking at least 30 to 45 minutes in a day. Practice push ups. bench press, chair squats, cable stretching and band resistance. It improve mood, make strong bones and muscles, boost energy, reduce joints pain, improve physical performance, improve heart functions and mental health.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Too many things altogether..
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Just came across this post as I am looking to do this workout you suggested just because of time etc I have spare. How would I go about monitoring my progress doing this workout?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

james_benjamin said:



> I am now going to be training just once a week due to time constraints and doing another sport
> 
> Do you think this is too many exercises for one full body workout??
> 
> ...


Is the main goal to improve sports performance or to bodybuild?

Either way I would select slightly different exercises. For me for bodybuilding I'd do something like -

Squats

Romanian Deadlifts

Lunges

Pullups

Dips

Overhead Press

All at 3x8-10 plus warm up sets. I kinda like Flinty's idea for exercise rotation as something to try too.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Just came across this post as I am looking to do this workout you suggested just because of time etc I have spare. How would I go about monitoring my progress doing this workout?


Keep a logbook mate. The beauty is they are all bigger compounds so will hit and impact on each other as you do them. A logbook showing weight increases as you get stronger overall will help. So by time you have done 4 weeks your weights should have increased on your starting rotation..


----------



## criticalx (Jan 29, 2014)

I do 3x Full body every week ,so its mostly mon-wed-fri.

I train before my work so i am at the gym around 06.45 morning till 8.30 after that washing and then i drive work.

My training looks something like that .

Chest

Dumbbell press 3x10-15

chest machine 3x10-15

cables 3x10-15

pecdec for chest 3x10-15

then i start my with my back

so normally first i start

Pullover with dumbbell or cable 3x10-15 or pull ups 3x10-15 (bodyweight)

Lat pull-down 3x10-15

dumbbell pulls for sides 3x10-15

+some extra back exercise if like so

Shoulders

side lateral raises with dumbbells 3-5x10-15

shoulder presses with machine 3x10-15

back shoulders (machine,dumbbells,cable ) 3x10-15 most of the time i do 2 exercises for back shoulders.

+some front raises with dumbbells or cables 3x10-15

triceps

cable pull downs 3x10-15

one arm cable pull downs(varie angels) 3x10-15

body tips 3x10-15

dumbell kickback 3x-10-15

biceps

dumbbells hammer grip 3x10-15

z-bar 3x10-15

cables for biceps (varie angels) 3x10-15

+1-2 more exercises for biceps

I only rest for max 30 sec between sets and reps so i just fly in the gym.

All the exercises are made with slow negative phase or at least first 10 reps with slow negative phase and 5 or more pumps in the end. I train max 70 % of my max and most of the exercises are drop sets lower to higher or higher to lower .

Legs

Now , when i was younger i was pro bmx`er so i have 5 years pedalling in my past my legs are genetically my best part huge calves etc when i started gym 4 years back i trained my legs as well but i know most of the people don't believe me but my legs grew so fast and even if i was doing 1 leg session per week my legs dominated my body so now end of my full body i normally have 20-30 mins time left so i just stretch my legs and stay on splits for few mins i have very flexible legs so i can sleep even while doing splits , plus i don't compete so i don't care about massive legs .In the end some varies Abs exercise. So i would recommend if you have weak legs then you need to train your legs as well you don't want chicken leg look.

I am 22 years old , on my first year i went dirty bulking and went 70 kg to 100 kg with one year i was like a balloon i am only 180 cm so 100 kg looked massive on me . next year i started cutting went on 2,2-2,5k no carb diet/high protein did it for 3-4 months i was around 84 kg min i was around 8-10 % bf now the next 2 years i haven't done any crazy bulking phases i just try to stay in good shape most of the year and correct my carbs intake if needed . Now i am around 89-94 kg bf 10-12 % i have only measured my arms so far and its around 17+ inches.

I am not form Uk so sorry for bad English.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

The workout above seems to much

Flintys workout looks good


----------



## criticalx (Jan 29, 2014)

If you want plain and simple then i agree with Flintys workout you can get all your muscles moving but someone who has few years gym exp and still wants to maintain good physic i think it will not be enough.

And like post maker told he is visiting gym only once a week so I think my workout plan will give far better results then just going in gym once a week and go for the plain and simple exercises.

With my 3 x full body workout plan i need to point out that yes its a lot for most of the people in one session and the possibility to over train is high so sleep and eating for recovery is very important or you will not recover for your next session . Supplement wise i go for ZMA for better sleep and recovery and pre-workout and slight carb+protein shake loading before bed so i have more energy for my morning gym .

People are different so what works for me maybe will not work for him , but i would give it a try .


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Too many things altogether..
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


As others have said, very good advice. I would probably add in bent rows/pull ups too. Maybe after one or two rotations of the above workout.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Critical its far too much and too many isolations for what he needs imo


----------

